# Earlex 5500 - Throw your brush away.



## gtbuzz

Thanks for the great review! I've been looking at this unit for quite some time now and the recent positive reviews may have sealed the deal for me. In your review, you mentioned coupling this with a good book or DVD; any recommendations?


----------



## mprzybylski

Good review. So other than mixing the latex with the paint mixer you didn't thin it or anything else? And I'm assuming you sprayed the latex with the 2.0 (or even the 2.5?) needle?


----------



## Flocktothewall

*gtbuzz: * Jeff Jewitt has a book called "Spray Finishing Made Simple" It has a companion DVD as well. That really helped me out with spraying. I have also studied "Taunton's complete guide to finishing"

*Matt:* I thinned 10% with distilled water, and 10% with floetol = 3 oz of water, 3 oz of floetol for every liter (33 oz)

I actually used the 1.5 mm needle with latex. If you sift through the threads here Earlextech has helped many a sprayer figure things out. Somewhere I believe he said the smaller needle helps to "chop up" the thicker latex. The paint mixer also helps to break down the latex and mix the additive and water into it. Last project I did that, and I brushed primer on, at first I was worried there was a bit of orange peel, but as the paint leveled out, the primers brush strokes are what ended up showing through. Trick is to not put too much on, and not put too little on… (again refering back to Jeff Jewitts book)


----------



## doordude

good review write up


----------



## BrandonW

I love this unit! And yes, the companion DVD is very valuable.


----------



## JesseTutt

Companion DVD? When I bought mine the only DVD I got was a 5 minute sales presentation that was the same as what was posted on You Tube. Have they come out with a technical DVD?


----------



## Flocktothewall

Mine also came with just a sales DVD to my recollection, but the companion DVD to Jeff Jewitt's book was very helpful.


----------



## BrandonW

The DVD that came with mine is about an hour long and gives good instruction for using and cleaning. Perhaps you can ask Earlex to send you a copy if you already own their spray system.


----------



## mprzybylski

Yeah mine didn't come with that DVD either but I'd love to watch it. What is it titled? Maybe it can be found on youtube or another online source…


----------



## Hawaiilad

Can you please tell me of a retailer that sells these sprayers.


----------



## JGM0658

Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Highland, Rockland, pick your poison…


----------



## crashn

yeah, i have been lusting for one of these bad. Maybe this summer, to cold to spray around here anyways (in my unheated shop)


----------



## chip73

Had my for a year and gtbuzz gives a very accurate review. I love mine. I have seen these being sold for less than $3oo - can't go wrong.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2083184/33566/Earlex-Spray-Station-HV5500-HVLP.aspx?refcode=12IN09NL&utm_source=directemail&utm_medium=email&utm_content=2-21-13&utm_campaign=12IN09NL

299.99 @ WoodCraft


----------



## Mellie

I've been reviewing paint spray systems for quite some time now. The 5500 looks like a great DYI machine for home use. I was made aware of the fact in one of the reviews that if you use oils, lacquers, etc. the Teflon coating in the cup will come off. They make liners to use for this purpose.


----------



## Earlextech

Actually Mellie, we have a non-Teflon cup available for those solvent based finishes. The Teflon coated cup is for waterborne/water based materials. We don't make liners for our cups but you can get them from other manufacturers that will fit our cup.


----------

